# bowed wall



## tasteofclass98 (May 1, 2007)

We are looking at a holiday rambler that has a bowed wall in the bedroom.  There are no other signs of leaks.  The outside is not delaminated.  There are no stains on the carpet.  Wall covering is not rippled.  Is this a leak - or is something else going on?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## C Nash (May 2, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

I would look at this very close.  Generally I would suspect a water leak but, there could be other reasons. Usa an ice pick and probe around the lower wall through the carpet.  If you find a soft spot run unless you can very near steal it. What year?  Any sign of wreckage.  Good luck


----------



## C Nash (May 2, 2007)

Re: bowed wall



woops


----------



## tasteofclass98 (May 3, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

It is a 95 Vacationeer.  No visible damage anywhere other that the bow.  I can open up the seam enough to slide my fingers in, and all I feel is a soft foam like insulation.  The ceiling also has a soft pad, so you can't tell if there have ever been any leaks.  No stains on the carpet.  No ripples in the wall paper.  No damage to the storage compartment directly below the bow.  The only thing that I can think is that it has  an all metal framework and so when it leaked it only bowed the wall which is wood paneling>  Does that make sense?  I am stumped.  It is a really nice RV otherwise.


----------



## C Nash (May 3, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

The studs and framing are metal (aluminum) and most of the time a leak will stain the carpet right next to the wall. Heat might have caused the panel to bow.  Is this an individual selling or rv dealer? Might try a VIN carfax ck but don't think these help all the time on rvs. If on a lot will they give you the former owners name?  What are you being told caused this? We have a 2002 Vacationer and it has been great. Have owned two outher HR products and they also gave good service.


----------



## tasteofclass98 (May 3, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

It is an individual - however the owner has died and his son is now selling it.  He said that his dad only had it for about 6 months before he moved here and then died suddenly.  I will try the carfax - although It doesn't look like it has been repaired as the decals are all faded evenly.  I really appreciate that you have taken the time to help me.
Cheers,
Allison


----------



## hertig (May 4, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

Keep in mind that your uncertainty about buying it will almost certainly be felt by anyone you attempt to sell it to.


----------



## C Nash (May 4, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

Allison, where is the trailer from?  Is it possible that it is a storm, flooded trailer.  Amazing how they can clean those up to look new until later when they start falling apart. Most people are honest but, got to watch out for the bad ones.  If you are not familar with rvs, i would get someone to ck it out.  Most rvers will help.  Is this a MH or TT? Is the selling price normal for this model and year?


----------



## tasteofclass98 (May 5, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

It was licensed in Iowa. We are in WA.  It is a MH.  It is priced at about book value.  No smells.  Pretty sure that it is not a flood rig.  Owner said he would let us take it to camping world to have them look at the wall and determine what the cause was.  My husband is not sure though about buying one that is all aluminum.  I think the pros out weigh the cons.  Having owned one, what do you think about all aluminum?
Allison


----------



## C Nash (May 5, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

Mine is all aluminum and we like it. Are you saying the outside is aluminum skin?  If so, it will not seperate as some fiberglass siding. An advantage IMO. If you are just talking about the framing aluminum is lighter and will not rot but if you stay on top of leaks nither will wood.  Wood tends to insulate more and no welds to break.  Each has their advantages. Outside aluminum is easy to keep clean and repair but will also dent easier such as hail damage.  By all means take it to a repair shop for an opinion and fix.  Sounds as though the present owner is not trying to cover up anything.  Is it on the ford or chevy chassis? It will probably be on a 94 chassis. I vote for the aluminum but JMO


----------



## hertig (May 6, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

IT is not worth 'book value' with the bowed wall.  It may be perfectly fine for use, but its value is diminished significantly.  Furthermore, make sure you test drive it at full speed to see what effects, if any, the bow has on aerodynamics.


----------



## tasteofclass98 (May 6, 2007)

Re: bowed wall

John
The bow is in the interior bedroom wall. It  does not affect the outside wall at all, so I would think that it shouldn't affect the aerodynamics... But we will test drive just to make sure there are no other issues.   If we make an offer it will be less than he is asking.  We have seen that any MH that is in decent shape sells for more than book value here.  I don't understand why, but that is the trend. 

I appreciate your words of wisdom... every little bit helps, and I am learning more and more each day.  Everyone has been helpful with this unusual problem.
Thanks,
Allison


----------

